# Super Salmon / Hypo Boas



## Dexter

When people sell possible super salmon, what does that mean ?

I thought you could visually tell if a boa is salmon or super salmon :roll:


----------



## lukendaniel

because as babies its very very hard if nt impossible to tell if its a super u can have a gd guess and some ppl can tell when they are adults


luke


----------



## Ssthisto

From what I understand, SOME homozygous salmons are visually nicer and you can make a good guess as to which animals are homozygous based on this ... but that generally speaking Salmon acts as a DOMINANT gene (not codominant) and "super" is a misnomer in this case.


----------



## Dexter

I thought the super salmon (or hypo) would have stronger colours and thinner saddles.

As it happens with pastels, I'd understand if you'd have to wait a year or two for colours to come through, but one should be able to tell the saddles thing straight away. 

But if it was that simple, people would not be selling so many possible super salmons :2thumb:


----------



## Andy

Its a matter of pecentages really and the fact you cannot tell for sure if its a super salmon unless you have bred it. You couldn't sell a salmon as a super unless you had bred it to see if its a super as a salmon x salmon breeding will give you 50/50 supers and normal salmon. Unless its an offspring of a super salmon x super salmon.:2thumb:


----------



## Dexter

By the way, does anyone have a picture of a hypo and a super hypo to post here, so that we can see the difference ?

Also, does anyone have a picture of a litter of a hypo x hypo, so that we could see the babies together ?


----------



## Andy

I oculd google and find some but I am sure you have thought of that! I have seen a super salmon myself in the flesh though and it was really really stunning! 

p.s. save your money and buy a Sunglow the price will drop in the next coiuple of years.: victory:


----------



## Dexter

Thanks Andy, I'm kinda getting to the bottom of it. Specially with the co-dominant and dominant characteristics of salmons and super salmons which make a big difference on itself.

I've just sent a PM to Gaz to discuss about this very same subject, but I'll briefly explain where things go wrong IMO.

There is a renwoned breeder (not member of this forum as far as I'm concerned, but who attends all shows, etc) who have many hypos. You go to his website and look at his collection, and he has a section about his hypo boas (he makes no mention of salmon boas in his website).

Then, when you go see what's available, he has:

Hypos
Hypos DH Sunglow Sharp
Hypos DH Sunglow Khal
Hypos possible DH het Sunglow Sharp and Khal
*Possible Super Salmon* :roll:

Should not he have Possible Super Hypo ??? 

Why is all his collection Hypo but he sells Possible Super Salmons ? :roll:

Does it make any sense or this is down to twatness ? :crazy:


----------



## Andy

Its basically down to salmons and hypos being the same thing. Salmon is just another name for a hypomelanistic boa. I advertised mine as a salmon hypo : victory:


----------



## lukendaniel

hypo boa is the same thing there are two hypo boas one being salmon and one bein g line hypo altho they look slightly different they are still compatable when you breed them together


----------



## paulh

Andy said:


> ... as a salmon x salmon breeding will give you 50/50 supers and normal salmon. Unless its an offspring of a super salmon x super salmon.:2thumb:


Super salmon (= homozygous salmon) x super salmon produces all super salmon.

Salmon (heterozygous salmon) x salmon produces
1/4 homozygous salmon (pair of salmon genes) (= super salmon)
2/4 heterozygous salmon (a salmon mutant gene and a normal gene)
1/4 normal (pair of normal genes)

All salmons are hypos, but not all hypos are salmons. You have to be a bit careful when buying. For example, orangetail is a hypo, but it is a different line from the one that Rich Ihle established. It is not clear whether the mutant in the orangetail line is the salmon mutant gene or not. As far as I know, nobody has done the necessary testing, which is a bit more complicated than just mating an orangetail to a salmon. Then there is the Sharon Moore caramel hypo, which is a recessive mutant that is probably unrelated to salmon. Another problem that would be nice to test.


----------

